# North reservoir boat launch



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

My brother and I took his boat out for maiden voyage today. Didn’t go well. Motor was clogged with weeds (electric 55 hp) and we couldn’t move. Got stranded at state boat slots right at launch. Killinitkayaks are using the launch for their business. ( kayak rental place). Two guys came in on other side of dock and was blocked by a group of kayaks that renters just left there. The one guy told the rental guy that he didn’t like them blocking the ramp. The rental guy says did we have both ramps blocked? Fisherman said no just this side. Rental guy says oh IC it’s OK if we block this side but not that side. Just saying he says. We waited For 1/2 hour for them to unload kayakers. In meantime other kayakers and paddle board people were coming back in. We were stranded and had hard time getting into the dock to load up and get out. Ended up throwing rope to one kid there that helped pull us into shore. I don’t think using public launch for private business should be allowed. They need another place so they don’t tie up the launching ramp. Tried to call office at wingfoot but they’re closed on Wednesday. Sorry to vent for so long. Just really aggravating. Not a good representation of business to be smart mouthed with other people that have valid point. “Just saying”


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow i agree they should not be allowed to block a public ramp with private business clients. Our taxes and fishing permits pay for those ramps.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

People have no consideration for others, it’s all about them. I’ve been to boat ramps every where and weather it’s private or business they just do not think about others.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Humans are gonna human,unfortunately.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Speaking about North Res weeds, in 40 years I have never seen the weeds this bad. You guys?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

guppygill said:


> Speaking about North Res weeds, in 40 years I have never seen the weeds this bad. You guys?


I’m sure they eventually will be conducting their usual chemical warfare on the weeds on the main chain. It will trickle in an thin them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

guppygill said:


> Speaking about North Res weeds, in 40 years I have never seen the weeds this bad. You guys?


Bad year for weeds...Or should I say good. Very little ice last winter.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

guppygill said:


> Speaking about North Res weeds, in 40 years I have never seen the weeds this bad. You guys?


Last year was the first year I ever saw any notable weeds in north. North and hower lake are now to damn weedy. I preferred north with no weeds. Hower benefited from them I feel but, it's damn near completely choked out now. Not good


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Might be more weeds because they lowered the lake most of last year for the dam repairs.


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

The algae control guys were there that day. I talked to them. They just came through tunnel from Hower lake and had loaded their boat. They said they just got done treating Hower lake for weeds. They said the homeowners all chipped in to pay for it. Said they had trouble getting through the weeds to treat them and they had large outboard.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

North is complete;y weed over, it is unreal


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Only method should be mechanical not chemical so bas


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

brad crappie said:


> Only method should be mechanical not chemical so bas


What's the scientific reasoning behind that?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Let nature take its course... We are very fortunate in N.E. Ohio
that we have plenty of options and lots of lakes to fish.
If you don't like the condition of the water, or the kayaks
at the ramp. Go some where else.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Karl Wolf said:


> What's the scientific reasoning behind that?


You can see it in the fish for about 2 weeks after they treat the weeds. They will be very sickly looking and not very strong when you are fighting them. Definately not healthy for the fish. I believe most places treat weeds with copper which can also have very negative affects on the fish


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You know it ain't do'in them no good.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I find it horrible that even fishing pages are full of rude and snarky comments. Cant people have smooth and easy dialogue without being internet jerks?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Karl Wolf said:


> I find it horrible that even fishing pages are full of rude and snarky comments. Cant people have smooth and easy dialogue without being internet jerks?


What are you talking about. Theirs non of that in this thread


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Karl Wolf said:


> I find it horrible that even fishing pages are full of rude and snarky comments. Cant people have smooth and easy dialogue without being internet jerks?


You need to take a break man...I've seen 2 comments from you in 2 threads using the word snarky....relax bro. I don't see anyone doing anything in here other than talking about the weeds in North?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Flippin 416 said:


> You need to take a break man...I've seen 2 comments from you in 2 threads using the word snarky....relax bro. I don't see anyone doing anything in here other than talking about the weeds in North?


I'm starting to feel he's just trolling. He won't reply to anyone when they ask him where the hell he is seeing anyone being "snarky" or rude or whatever he is seeing.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Has anyone been on north to see if the weed treatment has done anything. I have noticed once the lake turns colors for a second time the fish will begin to behave somewhat normal again.main lake portage has turned the second time from the treatment and now has a slight algae bloom starting


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Trolls who use the word "snarky", ....now that's horrible. 
I thought this was gonna be a "kayakers suck post". If they have permission, or a permit, I guess we have to live with it. 
For years. kayakers had to eat exhaust and launch from unimproved shores.
This year yaks are flying off the racks, so you should get used to it, and be tolerant of all the rookies in little plastic boats. --Tim


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Does anyone know why they put the nice docks in at north and then have them blocked off with a locked gate?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Went by North this past Tuesday. Weeds still bad.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lewzer said:


> Went by North this past Tuesday. Weeds still bad.
> 
> View attachment 374911
> View attachment 374913
> View attachment 374915


And that's after they cut the weeds..................


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Really? I thought it was so thick because they didn’t do anything with the weeds.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lewzer said:


> Really? I thought it was so thick because they didn’t do anything with the weeds.


No, they were out there with that orange ugly boat about three weeks ago. I saw it as I was driving past on a Sunday afternoon. It doesn't look as though much was done, but if look at the surface on a calm day you can almost see the paths they took as they were cutting.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Lewzer said:


> Went by North this past Tuesday. Weeds still bad.
> 
> View attachment 374911
> View attachment 374913
> View attachment 374915


Wingfoot is in about the same shape.


----------

